# Crossword puzzle Clues and Answers



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

I would like to start a new game on crossword puzzles. This is how it works:

1. The 1st player gets a clue from a crossword puzzle either online or from a newspaper and posts the clue with the number of letters the answer contains.

2. Next person identifies the clue and then posts another crossword clue, and amount of letters. 

For Example:

1. Clue: John of "America's Most Wanted" (5 letters)

2. the next person would post the answer to this and then add their own clue with amount of letters
WALSH (answer)

Haunted House Sound (5 letters)



I hope this takes off and you enjoy playing....


I will post the first clue:


First U.S Space Station (6 Letters)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

Was it Skylab?

Next Clue:

Muppets creator, first name (3 letters)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 8, 2008)

Jim

Clue: Medusa and Emile make cheese (10 letters).


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Was it Skylab?
> 
> Next Clue:
> 
> Muppets creator, first name (3 letters)



yes...Toadie..... you are correct.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I would like to start a new game on crossword puzzles. This is how it works:
> 
> 1. The 1st player gets a clue from a crossword puzzle either online or from a newspaper and posts the clue with the number of letters the answer contains.
> 
> ...



Is it ok if we make clues right off the top of our head? And I was wondering if we should google in the key words to our clue and see if that brings up google results with an _answer_ before we make posted clues? Does it matter if the key words in the clue are helpful or not so helpful? Was this game intended to be at times challenging or easy?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Jim
> 
> Clue: Medusa and Emile make cheese (10 letters).



_Tallmallow_


Flap on an airplane wing (7 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Is it ok if we make clues right off the top of our head? And I was wondering if we should google in the key words to our clue and see if that brings up google results with an _answer_ before we make posted clues? Does it matter if the key words in the clue are helpful or not so helpful? Was this game intended to be at times challenging or easy?



yes it is okay to make clues up from your memory, but please do make sure that there is an answer to your clue (if you need to google or yahoo the clue first to make sure that is okay), and the words in the clue should be relevant to the answer, even if they are a bit obscure. I hope this game provides a little bit of a challenge at times.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> _Tallmallow_
> 
> 
> Flap on an airplane wing (7 letters)



Is it a "slotted" flap ?

Thanks for clearing up my questions.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Is it a "slotted" flap ?
> 
> Thanks for clearing up my questions.



I think it has a slot in it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 8, 2008)

Medusa and Emile make cheese (10 letters).



mariac1966 said:


> _Tallmallow_



Try again.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Medusa and Emile make cheese (10 letters).
> 
> 
> 
> Try again.



Gorgonzola?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Clue: Medusa and Emile make cheese (10 letters).



Where did you get this clue from?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Flap on an airplane wing (7 letters)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Flap on an airplane wing (7 letters)



Aileron

Clue: Ursine toy named for former President 9 letters


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Aileron
> 
> Clue: Ursine toy named for former President 9 letters



Answer: Roosevelt *I found out that ursine is used in referring to bears. And this reference is for "Teddy" (nickname for Theodore) type bears.

A khat plant that is reddish with a slight blackish tinge known by this other various name in Yemen (3 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> A khat plant that is reddish with a slight blackish tinge known by this other various name in Yemen (3 letters)



_ QAT_


Status of an insult comic (11 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

I need another clue I'm sorry to admit :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

The answer = temperament


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

CLUE: A small decorative needle case ( 4 letters)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> CLUE: A small decorative needle case ( 4 letters)



Is the answer étui ?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep you're right Toadie so you pick the next clue


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Clue: Some Poppers (14 Letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

I need a clue again, how about a letter it starts with?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Starts with the letter "C" (2 words)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 10, 2008)

cheddar cheese, that's only 13 letters, but 14 if you count the space? Is that correct?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is no spaces in crossword puzzles. Sorry but that is not the right answer. 

The Correct answer is: ChampagneCorks


next Clue: What do rings lack? (4 letters)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmmm.... ends?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

You are correct TW.... you can post the next clue


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, er...

A clear fluid. (5 letters)


----------



## Gspoon (Apr 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, er...
> 
> A clear fluid. (5 letters)



Is the answer: Water?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Right. So it's your turn , now...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Clue: Spare Body Part (3 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Is the answer Rib?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Correct Sugar! Now you post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Eagles house 5 letters


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Eagles house 5 letters



Answer: Aerie


Next Clue: Drivers often change them (5 Letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Is the answer Lanes?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Right Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Spotted horse 9 letters


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Spotted horse 9 letters



Tarnished ?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

No, need a hint?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

What letter does the answer start with?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Starts with an A


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Andravida :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Nope the answer is Appaloosa. You pick a clue now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Nope the answer is Appaloosa. You pick a clue now.



That was a good one! Even though I did not get it right 


CLUE: Exercise Discipline (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Hmmm is it Rein?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

The answer starts with a "Y"


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Is it Yoga?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Right on sugar!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: study of bugs 10 Letters


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: study of bugs 10 Letters



Entomology


Next Clue: Remain on hold (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Entomology
> 
> 
> Next Clue: Remain on hold (4 letters)



Answer: Wait


*Next Clue: Lindsey and Linden (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Is the answer Hals?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

You got it! Post a clue now


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: A.A. Milne marsupial 5 letters


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A.A. Milne marsupial 5 letters



Answer: Kanga


Next Clue: Locked lavatory stall sign (5 letters)


----------



## gunther (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Kanga
> 
> 
> Next Clue: Locked lavatory stall sign (5 letters)



Is it IN USE?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

You are Correct... So you get to post the next clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok I'll start it then...
NEXT CLUE: Huck's transportation 4 Letters


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 13, 2008)

is it raft?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm taking it as raft 

Clue - Thought which is almost perfect (4 letters, cryptic)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> I'm taking it as raft
> 
> Clue - Thought which is almost perfect (4 letters, cryptic)



Answer: Hone ??


If this is not correct, then just give the correct answer and post a new clue.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Next Clue: Model at Bloomingdale's (2 words, 15 letters total)

Starts with "W"


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Is it window mannequin?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 13, 2008)

Answer was "idea" 
Because it is almost "ideal"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

You are right sugar. Post a clue


----------



## gunther (Apr 13, 2008)

Sunday singers (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Is it choir?


----------



## gunther (Apr 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is it choir?



Yup.

Your move.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Next Clue : Writer Waugh (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Clue : Writer Waugh (4 letters)



ANSWER: Alec



*Next Clue: Texas Town on the Brazos (4 letters)*


----------



## gunther (Apr 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ANSWER: Alec
> 
> 
> 
> *Next Clue: Texas Town on the Brazos (4 letters)*



What is WACO?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 14, 2008)

Answer: Waco?

Next Clue: Leningrad urn (7 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tieve said:


> Next Clue: Leningrad urn (7 letters)



Samovar ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Next Clue: Pearl Harbor's island (4 letters)*


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 15, 2008)

Answer: Oahu

Next Question

Junior (NFL Pro Bowler) - 4 Leters


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Junior (NFL Pro Bowler) - 4 Leters



Seau



Next Clue: Group that strikes (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it Union?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Samovar ?



yep it was samovar


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is it Union?



Yup! You are right sugar


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Next Clue: A how-to Book for Bobby Fischer fans (3 words, 15 letters total)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Clue: A how-to Book for Bobby Fischer fans (3 words, 15 letters total)*



Chess for Dummies


Next Clue: "the Simpson's" saxophonist (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

LISA
NEXT CLUE: Castle Gate 2 words (10 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Castle Gate 2 words (10 letters)




_Draw Bridge_


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> _Draw Bridge_



Thats right Maria pick the next clue


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Next Clue: chambers of the heart (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Is it Valve?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is it Valve?



The answer is Atria


*Next Clue: black cats to the superstitious (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The answer is Atria
> 
> 
> *Next Clue: black cats to the superstitious (5 letters)*



Is the answer lucky?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Clue: black cats to the superstitious (5 letters)*



answer : omens


*Next Clue: Molecule maker (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it ATOM?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

You are right, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Pottery heating chamber (4 Letters)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Pottery heating chamber (4 Letters)



Answer: Kiln?

Next Clue: Dusk till dawn (5 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Tieve said:


> Next Clue: Dusk till dawn (5 letters)




Sunup 



Next Clue: voices above tenors (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sunup
> 
> 
> 
> Next Clue: voices above tenors (5 letters)



ANSWER; Altos
NEXT CLUE: sad tree 2 words (13 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: sad tree 2 words (13 Letters)




weeping willow


*NEXT CLUE: 7th Letter of the Greek alphabet (3 letters)*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

eta

next clue: told by legendary creatures (9 letters / 2 words)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm stumped:doh: what is the first letter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> eta
> 
> next clue: told by legendary creatures (9 letters / 2 words)



the hobbit ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm stumped:doh: what is the first letter?


"F"


mariac1966 said:


> the hobbit ?


Is the hobbit told by legendary creatures?

okay... as I'm getting tired, and will go to bed, I'll give you some more time to think about it. I'll give the solution if noone knows it by next morning (my time; in about 6 hrs., maybe a little earlier, depends on how I sleep this night)
Feel free to post a new clue nonetheless... (I think we should change the rules a bit eventually)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Fear Gorta ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay, you convinced me...

Fairy Tale

New clue: Machine to move yourself from A to B (3 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> New clue: Machine to move yourself from A to B (3 letters)



car


*Next Clue: Hawaiian Island (5 letters)*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Kaua'i ?

Next clue: Machine to move yourself from B to C (3 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Clue: Hawaiian Island (5 letters)*



Answer: Lanai



Timberwolf said:


> Kaua'i ?
> 
> Next clue: Machine to move yourself from B to C (3 letters)



cab?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Bus

cab would probably have come later...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Geez... I should have guessed "bus." I certainly had plenty of practice riding them. 


NEXT CLUE: Where Tony Bennett hails from (7 letters, ends with an "A")


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Astoria, Queens, NYC


Next clue: spends quite some time of its' life on trees. (8 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Next clue: spends quite some time of its' life on trees. (8 letters)



squirrel..


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

yep. now it's your turn.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

It's not my turn but to keep us going here I'll post a clue
NEXT CLUE: Perennial flowering plant (13 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> It's not my turn but to keep us going here I'll post a clue
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Perennial flowering plant (13 Letters)



Chrysanthemum


NEXT CLUE: Tom Clancy hero Jack (4 letters)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ryan

Next Clue: Sherlock Holmes foil (9 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Ryan
> 
> Next Clue: Sherlock Holmes foil (9 letters)



Is it Milverton ???


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well it starts with an M...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

well another good answer would be Moriarty but it only has 8 letters not 9 so I think I need another hint please


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats cuz I am a retard ... I miscounted.. but you are correct


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Thats cuz I am a retard ... I miscounted.. but you are correct



Man you really had me searching for that one.
NEXT CLUE: Mine entrance ( 4 Letters)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Gate ?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

No it starts with an A


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

adit...


next clue: a bird that is also a car (10 letters)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Road Runner?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

yep. I had it in one word...


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Animal mascot of University of California at Santa Cruz's athletic teams (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Animal mascot of University of California at Santa Cruz's athletic teams (4 letters)



slug


*next clue: Andy's pal on old radio (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it Amos?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep! You got it Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Harem Room(3 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Harem Room(3 Letters)



oda

*
NEXT CLUE: Substance obtained from some pine trees (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Is the answer syrup?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is the answer syrup?



The Correct answer is Resin


*NEXT CLUE: Horse chow bit (3 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Correct answer is Resin
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Horse chow bit (3 letters)*


 is the answer OAT?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Right on the button, Sugar!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: TABLE SCRAP ( 3 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: TABLE SCRAP ( 3 Letters)



Ort


NEXT CLUE: "The Faerie Queene" poet (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ort
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: "The Faerie Queene" poet (7 letters)



is the answer Spenser?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> is the answer Spenser?



Your turn Sugar!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: popular opera of verdi ( 4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: popular opera of verdi ( 4 Letters)



Answer: Aida


NEXT CLUE: Picasso's art movement (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Is it Cubism?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Absolutely!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: make lace ( 3 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: make lace ( 3 Letters)



Answer: tat


Next Clue: treats hair badly? (6 letters, starts with a "T")


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: tat
> 
> 
> Next Clue: treats hair badly? (6 letters, starts with a "T")



Is it teases?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

You are right!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Homer classic (5 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Homer classic (5 Letters)



answer: Iliad

Next Clue: "Fernando" singers (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Answer---ABBA
NEXT CLUE: Baby stroller(4 Letters)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

Answer: Pram

NEXT CLUE: River deposit (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tieve said:


> NEXT CLUE: River deposit (4 letters)



Answer; silt

NEXT CLUE: Kett of the comics (4 letters)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Answer: Etta?

Next Clue: Too much (9 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tieve said:


> Answer: Etta?
> 
> Next Clue: Too much (9 letters)



Answer: Excessive


NEXT CLUE: Catch sight of (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Excessive
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Catch sight of (6 letters)



Answer Espies

NEXT CLUE: Roman Attire(4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer Espies
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Roman Attire(4 Letters)



Toga


*Next clue: Jewish pledge of faith (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Toga
> 
> 
> *Next clue: Jewish pledge of faith (5 letters)*



I'm stumped I need a clue please.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next clue: Jewish pledge of faith (5 letters)*



Answer: Shema


NEXT CLUE: At the rear, to a sailor (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Shema
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: At the rear, to a sailor (5 letters)



is it abaft? or stern?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Stern.


A bird. (7 letters)


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Stern.
> 
> 
> A bird. (7 letters)



the answer is vulture


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Abaft



*NEXT CLUE: Home for Reds and Browns (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Home for Reds and Browns (4 letters)*


ANSWER: OHIO!!!!!!
NEXT CLUE: kitchen gadget(6Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: kitchen gadget(6Letters)



peeler ?...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

you're right! its your turn to pick the next clue


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Next Clue: weapon that is thrown (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Is the answer spear?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

You are right Sugar! ( I posted a clue just to keep this moving since I got back to so late)

*Next Clue: Place for tumblers (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You are right Sugar! ( I posted a clue just to keep this moving since I got back to so late)
> 
> *Next Clue: Place for tumblers (4 letters)*



Is the answer Lock?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Absolutely Sugar!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Pedro's pal (5 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Pedro's pal (5 Letters)



Answer: Amigo


NEXT CLUE: Commercial clog clearer (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Amigo
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Commercial clog clearer (5 letters)



Is It Drano???


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Right on the Nose, sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Easter basket treat(10 Letters)


----------



## Rowan (Apr 30, 2008)

Jellybeans?

(if it's right then i'll post my response lol)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

you're right Rowan so its your turn to post the next clue.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

*Next Clue: Tiny Tormenter (4 letters)*


----------



## Rowan (May 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> you're right Rowan so its your turn to post the next clue.




Id say great..but someone beat me to it!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Clue: Tiny Tormenter (4 letters)*



answer Gnat
NEXT CLUE: Smiling Illuminated Gourd(12 Letters)


----------



## canadiangirl (May 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> answer Gnat
> NEXT CLUE: Smiling Illuminated Gourd(12 Letters)



Ooooh,

Answer: Jackolantern

NEXT CLUE: Browned bread (5 letters)

:happy:


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Toast

Doonesbury cartoonist (7 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Toast
> 
> Doonesbury cartoonist (7 letters)



Trudeau

*NEXT CLUE: fabricator (4 letters)*


----------



## Brach311 (May 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Trudeau
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: fabricator (4 letters)*



liar

Real life Geppetto, fond of frogs and pigs. (9 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Pantopuck ??


----------



## Brach311 (May 2, 2008)

haha was mine too hard...he is fond of puppets....(9 letters 1st and last name)


----------



## canadiangirl (May 2, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> haha was mine too hard...he is fond of puppets....(9 letters 1st and last name)



Is it Jim Henson?


----------



## Brach311 (May 2, 2008)

YAY some one got it. Well done!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

*Next Clue: Complication (4 letters)*


----------



## Brach311 (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Clue: Complication (4 letters)*



...............Girl?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Sorry that is not the answer


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Is the answer SNAG????


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is the answer SNAG????



Yeahhhhhh!! You are right!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Layered Italian Entre( 7 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Layered Italian Entre( 7 Letters)



Lasagne


*NEXT CLUE: Ambassador's ceremonial accessory (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Lasagne
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Ambassador's ceremonial accessory (4 letters)*



Is The answer SASH?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

You are correct, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

NEXT CLUE:Butter substitute (4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE:Butter substitute (4 Letters)



Answer: Oleo


*NEXT CLUE: Black Panther Party co-founder (5 letters)*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

(Bobby) Seale

Owns the *National* League record for longest hitting streak (44 games in 1978)... (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> (Bobby) Seale
> 
> Owns the *National* League record for longest hitting streak (44 games in 1978)... (4 letters)



ANSWER: ROSE as in Pete Rose
NEXT CLUE: Mexican snack ( 4 Letters)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Answer: TACO


Clue: COPO (<- is an abbreviation; 28 letters, 4 words)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Answer: TACO
> 
> 
> Clue: COPO (<- is an abbreviation; 28 letters, 4 words)



ANSWER: Corpulent Obese Pudgy Offspring?:blink::huh: I obviously have no Idea TW 
could we have a clue please?


----------



## Brach311 (May 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Answer: TACO
> 
> 
> Clue: COPO (<- is an abbreviation; 28 letters, 4 words)



The Central Office Production Order Made some VERY nice camaros.

But I would still rather have something with a black horse on it......(7 letters)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Mustang?

And, you're right... they made some very nice Camaros...


----------



## Brach311 (May 6, 2008)

Black horse on a yellow background. This is no mustang.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> The Central Office Production Order Made some VERY nice camaros.
> 
> But I would still rather have something with a black horse on it......(7 letters)



Your turn to post a new clue, Brach311


----------



## Brach311 (May 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Your turn to post a new clue, Brach311



That was the clue guys. The Black horse on a yellow background is a renowned symbol. It symbolizes the power and speed of the product it represents. (7 letters)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

:doh: Ferrari. :doh:


Some prefer it black. (6 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :doh: Ferrari. :doh:
> 
> 
> Some prefer it black. (6 letters)



answer: Coffee


Next Clue: dandelion (4 letters)


----------



## Brach311 (May 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Coffee
> 
> 
> Next Clue: dandelion (4 letters)



is it "weed"


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

You are right!! post a new clue.


----------



## Brach311 (May 8, 2008)

Surounded by water on all but one side (9 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> Surounded by water on all but one side (9 letters)



Peninsula


NEXT CLUE: Madrid mother (5 letters)


----------



## Brach311 (May 9, 2008)

umm....hint?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

madre? ..............................


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> madre? ..............................



Correct....


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Beer mug or the man who is currently "Expelled" (5 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Beer mug or the man who is currently "Expelled" (5 letters)



Stein


NEXT CLUE: Off one's rocker (4 letters)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

nuts?

St Louis Browns pinch hitter who wore number 1/8 (6 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Stein
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Off one's rocker (4 letters)



Answer: LOCO



Pinstripes67 said:


> nuts?
> 
> St Louis Browns pinch hitter who wore number 1/8 (6 letters)



Answer: Gaedel


*NEXT CLUE: Ancient stringed instrument (4 letters)*


----------



## Brach311 (May 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: LOCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



harp 

orange drink (11 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Ancient stringed instrument (4 letters)*





Brach311 said:


> harp



answer: Lyre


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Next Clue: Ancient Greek Sage (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Clue: Ancient Greek Sage (5 letters)



Is the answer PLATO?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is the answer PLATO?



The answer starts with an "S"


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Socrates?

Large, flightless bird native to South America (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The answer starts with an "S"



The answer is solon - Ancient Greek Sage


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Large, flightless bird native to South America (4 letters)



answer: rhea


NEXT CLUE: delete from memory (5 letters)


----------



## canadiangirl (May 19, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: delete from memory (5 letters)[/QUOTE]



Answer: ERASE ?


----------



## canadiangirl (May 19, 2008)

NEXT CLUE:

Banana _____, Ice cream treat (5 letters)


----------



## Brach311 (May 19, 2008)

canadiangirl said:


> NEXT CLUE:
> 
> Banana _____, Ice cream treat (5 letters)



split.

Its not delivery, its ________! (8 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> Its not delivery, its ________! (8 letters)



answer: Digiorno

NEXT CLUE: White Sale Purchase (8 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: White Sale Purchase (8 letters)



answer: bed linen


*NEXT CLUE: butter maker (5 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: bed linen
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: butter maker (5 letters)*



Answer: churn


*Next Clue: female Lobsters (4 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Clue: female Lobsters (4 letters)*



Answer: hens


NEXT CLUE: Old Blue Eyes (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Old Blue Eyes (7 letters)
Answer Sinatra
NEXT CLUE: Tall thin candles( 6 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Tall thin candles( 6 Letters)



answer: tapers


NEXT CLUE: Ship's slammer (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Ship's slammer (4 letters)
Answer: BRIG
NEXT CLUE : corn holder ( 3 letters)
Hi Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE : corn holder ( 3 letters)



Answer: Cob

*NEXT CLUE: Almost fat-free (4 letters)*


Hi ya Sugar !!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Almost fat-free (4 letters)
Is the answer Lean?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Almost fat-free (4 letters)
> Is the answer Lean?



You are Right!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: root vegetable with many layers(5 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: root vegetable with many layers(5 Letters)



Answer: Onion (reminds of Donkey in Shrek  )

NEXT CLUE: Place for a stand-up guy (2 words, 10 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Place for a stand-up guy (2 words, 10 letters)




Answer: comedy club


*NEXT CLUE: fish delicacy (3 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: fish delicacy (3 letters)
Is the answer ROE?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

You are one smart cookie, Sugar!!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Game played on horseback ( 4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Game played on horseback ( 4 Letters)



Answer: Polo

NEXT CLUE: fibula neighbor (5 letters)


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Answer: tibia


NEXT CLUE: "powerhouse" of the cell (12 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> NEXT CLUE: "powerhouse" of the cell (12 letters)



answer: mitochondria


*next clue: Caustic Chemicals (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

next clue: Caustic Chemicals (4 letters)
Is the answer lyes?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> next clue: Caustic Chemicals (4 letters)
> Is the answer lyes?



You are right, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Sport Jai- (4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Sport Jai- (4 Letters)



Answer: alai

NEXT CLUE: Exterminator's target (5 letters)


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

pests? ........


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: alai
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Exterminator's target (5 letters)



answer: roach


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Next Clue: Fettuccine and such (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

Next Clue: Fettuccine and such (5 letters)
Answerasta
NEXT CLUE: cooked pasta texture(7 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: cooked pasta texture(7 Letters)



Answer: al dente


*NEXT CLUE: luau garb (10 letters, 2 words)*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: al dente
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: luau garb (10 letters, 2 words)*



grass skirt?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

yeah Chikie!!! You get to post a new clue


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Decrease (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Decrease (6 letters)
Answer Lessen?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

You are right, Sugar! Post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Site of the Taj Mahal ( 4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Site of the Taj Mahal ( 4 Letters)



Answer: Agra


*NEXT CLUE: Goodnight girl of song (5 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Goodnight girl of song (5 letters)*




Answer: Irene


*NEXT CLUE: Turturro of "The Sopranos"*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Turturro of "The Sopranos"
ANSWER: Aida
NEXT CLUE: Virginia's state bird(8 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Virginia's state bird(8 letters)




answer: Cardinal


*NEXT CLUE: Mystery Writer's Award (5 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Mystery Writer's Award (5 letters)*



Answer: Edgar


*NEXT CLUE: Sci-fi creature (4 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Sci-fi creature (4 letters)*



Answer: Blob


*NEXT CLUE: Dalai _______(4 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Dalai _______(4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Dalai _______(4 letters)
ANSWER; Lama
NEXT CLUE: Kitchen tool for flipping(7 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Kitchen tool for flipping(7 Letters)



answer: spatula


*NEXT CLUE: Princess Grace's domain ( 6 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Princess Grace's domain ( 6 letters)
ANSWER; Monaco
NEXT CLUE: Corn Cakes( 4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Corn Cakes( 4 Letters)



Answer: pone


*NEXT CLUE: Ostrich's Aussie cousin (3 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Ostrich's Aussie cousin (3 letters)
ANSWER: emu
NEXT CLUE: soup served cold ( 8 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: soup served cold ( 8 letters )




Cucumber ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Cucumber ??



Nope it starts with a G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: soup served cold ( 8 letters )



Answer: Gazpacho


*NEXT CLUE: Winged god of love (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Winged god of love (4 letters)
ANSWER: Eros
NEXT CLUE: fruit filled pastry 2 words ( 8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Apple Pie ..


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 6, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: fruit filled pastry 2 words ( 8 Letters )
Pop Tart

Next clue: Yoko born in Tokyo (3 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Next clue: Yoko born in Tokyo (3 letters)



Answer: Ono


*NEXT CLUE: have the nerve (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Ono
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: have the nerve (4 letters)*



Answer: Dare ??

NEXT CLUE: fruit filled pastry 2 words ( 8 Letters )
Pop Tart
Nope the answer was supposed to be turn over but thats ok


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

You are right Sugar...


*NEXT CLUE: Hang around (6 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Next Clue: Defense against vampires (6 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Clue: Defense against vampires (6 letters)*



is it garlic?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

You are right Sugar.... post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 11, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: What Goldilocks ate in the Three Bears house.( 8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

answer: porridge


*NEXT CLUE: Burnett and Channing (6 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Burnett and Channing (6 letters)*



Answer: Carols


*NEXT CLUE: Crooner Paul (4 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Crooner Paul (4 letters)*



answer: Anka


*NEXT CLUE: Author Roberts (4 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Author Roberts (4 letters)*




Answer: Nora


NEXT CLUE: Lucky Charms Marshmallow shape (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

*NEXT CLUE: Lucky Charms Marshmallow shape (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: Lucky Charms Marshmallow shape (4 letters)*



Is it moon or star?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Either one will do..... Post a new clue Sugar!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Artist O'Keefe (7 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Artist O'Keefe (7 letters)*


ANSWER: Georgia
NEXT CLUE: Artist Monet (6 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Georgia
> NEXT CLUE: Artist Monet (6 Letters)



Answer: Claude


NEXT CLUE: James' "Good Times" wife (7 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

*NEXT CLUE: James' "Good Times" wife (7 letters)*

**_hint _- starts with the letter "F" **


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT CLUE: James' "Good Times" wife (7 letters)*
> 
> **_hint _- starts with the letter "F" **



ANSWER: FLORIDA
NEXT CLUE: Fred Flintstone's Boss's last name (5 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Fred Flintstone's Boss's last name (5 letters)




Answer: Slate


NEXT CLUE: Writer Williams (9 letters)


----------



## incync (Jun 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Slate
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Writer Williams (9 letters)




Answer: Tennessee

Next Clue: Fizzle (out) - 5 letters


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

Next Clue: Fizzle (out) - 5 letters
ANSWER: DRAIN?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

incync said:


> Next Clue: Fizzle (out) - 5 letters




Answer: fails


*NEXT CLUE: 49ers great Joe ( 7 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: 49ers great Joe ( 7 letters)
ANSWER: Montana
NEXT CLUE: The name of Gilligan's wrecked ship the S.S.(6 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: The name of Gilligan's wrecked ship the S.S.(6 Letters)




ANSWER: Minnow


*NEXT CLUE: Madness (8 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Madness (8 letters)
ANSWER: Insanity
NEXT CLUE: Female gymnastics apparatus 2 words (11 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Female gymnastics apparatus 2 words (11 Letters)



Answer: Pommel Horse


*NEXT CLUE: "_____ Only Just Begun" (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: "_____ Only Just Begun" (4 letters)
ANSWER: We've
NEXT CLUE: Giant ape of movie fame 2 words (8 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Giant ape of movie fame 2 words (8 Letters)



Answer: King Kong


*NEXT CLUE: Try out (8 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Try out (8 letters)
ANSWER: audition
NEXT CLUE: purple vegetable(8 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: purple vegetable(8 Letters)



Answer: eggplant


NEXT CLUE: "A Midsummer Night's Dream" king (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: "A Midsummer Night's Dream" king (6 letters)
ANSWER: Oberon
NEXT CLUE: multicolored arc after a rain.(7 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: multicolored arc after a rain.(7 Letters)



Answer: rainbow


NEXT CLUE: Movie archaeologist Jones (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Movie archaeologist Jones (7 letters)
ANSWER: Indiana
NEXT CLUE: The points on a fork for stabbing food are called (5 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: The points on a fork for stabbing food are called (5 Letters)



Answer: tines


*NEXT CLUE: Neon effect (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Neon effect (4 letters)
Answer---Glow ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

You are right Sugar. Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Frozen treat on a stick ( 8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Frozen treat on a stick ( 8 Letters )



Answer: popsicle

NEXT CLUE: soft white cheese (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: soft white cheese (4 letters)
ANSWER: Brie ???


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Super, Sugar.... post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Clue : Camel With One Hump(9 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Answer: dromedary


NEXT CLUE: Finish made from cement or plaster (6 letters)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 26, 2008)

answer: stucco


next clue: 
monkey bars... 9 letters


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

next clue:
monkey bars... 9 letters
ANSWER: Jungle gym??


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds right to me, Sugar. Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Mexican snack ( 4 letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Mexican snack ( 4 letters )



ANSWER: Taco
NEXT CLUE: in the office, short note( 4 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: in the office, short note( 4 letters )



Answer: memo


NEXT CLUE: One-armed bandits (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: One-armed bandits (5 letters)
Answer? slots?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

you are right, sugar....Post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: green muppet who lives in a can ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: green muppet who lives in a can ( 5 Letters )



Answer: Oscar


NEXT CLUE: Oldest son of Shem (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Oldest son of Shem (4 letters)
ANSWER: ELAM
NEXT CLUE: Spanish for river ( 3 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Spanish for river ( 3 letters )




answer: Rio


NEXT CLUE: Terrific review (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Terrific review (4 letters)
ANSWER: Rave
NEXT CLUE: A female peacock is called a ( 2 words six letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A female peacock is called a ( 2 words six letters)




Answer: pea hen


NEXT CLUE: Susan's role on "All My Children" (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Susan's role on "All My Children" (5 letters)
ANSWER: ERICA
NEXT CLUE: The French word for cheese ( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: The French word for cheese ( 7 Letters )




Answer: fromage


NEXT CLUE: Spanish word for green (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Spanish word for green (5 letters)
ANSWER: VERDE
NEXT CLUE: belly button or type of orange( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: belly button or type of orange( 5 Letters )



Answer: navel


NEXT CLUE: Longest River in Europe (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Longest River in Europe (5 letters)
ANSWER: Volga
NEXT CLUE : dessert- Strawberry----------(9 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE : dessert- Strawberry----------(9 letters)



Answer: Strawberry Shortcake (one of my favorites)


NEXT CLUE: Mariners (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Mariners (6 letters)
ANSWER: Sea Men?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

you are right Sugar.... post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Clue : A Drunkard ( 3 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Answer: sot


*NEXT CLUE: author du Maurier (6 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: sot
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: author du Maurier (6 letters)*



ANSWER: Daphne
NEXT CLUE: Host of The Twilight Zone ( 10 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Answer: Rod Serling


NEXT CLUE: Artificial Sweetener (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Artificial Sweetener (7 letters)
ANSWER: Splenda
NEXT CLUE: Sailors ( 4 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Sailors ( 4 Letters )




Answer: tars


NEXT CLUE: Seventh letter of the Greek alphabet (3 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Seventh letter of the Greek alphabet (3 letters)
ANSWER: ETA
NEXT sparkling wine ( 9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Seventh letter of the Greek alphabet (3 letters)
> ANSWER: ETA
> NEXT sparkling wine ( 9 Letters )



Answer: Champagne?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Champagne?



Thats right Maria  your turn to pick the next clue


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Bone next to the radius (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Bone next to the radius (4 letters)



Is the answer ULNA ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

You are right Sugar... Post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: A brightly colored paper toy filled with toys and sweets that children hit with a stick at parties( 6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A brightly colored paper toy filled with toys and sweets that children hit with a stick at parties( 6 Letters )



Answer: pinata


NEXT CLUE: Poorhouse resident (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: pinata
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Poorhouse resident (6 letters)



ANSWER: Oliver?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Oliver?



Starts with a P


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with a P



ANSWER: Pauper
NEXT CLUE: very angry ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: very angry ( 5 Letters )





Answer: irate


NEXT CLUE: Golden State Wine region (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Golden State Wine region (4 letters)
Answer: Napa



*NEXT CLUE: Brendan of "Encino Man" (6 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Golden State Wine region (4 letters)
> Answer: Napa
> 
> 
> ...



ANSWER: Fraser
NEXT CLUE: He did the twist (13 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: He did the twist (13 letters )




Answer: Chubby Checker


NEXT CLUE: Mel "The Velvet Frog" (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Mel "The Velvet Frog" (5 letters)
ANSWER: Torme
NEXT CLUE: cube of hay( 4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: cube of hay( 4 letters)



Answer: bale


*NEXT CLUE: Pen Pal's purchase (6 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Pen Pal's purchase (6 letters)
ANSWER: Is it stamps?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Pen Pal's purchase (6 letters)
> ANSWER: Is it stamps?




it sure is.... post a new clue, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Talking bottle of syrup ( 14 Letters )


----------



## HugKiss (Jul 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Talking bottle of syrup ( 14 Letters )



Answer: Mrs Butterworth

Next clue: *A person you respect and want to copy.* (2 words 9 Letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

HugKiss said:


> Answer: Mrs Butterworth
> 
> Next clue: *A person you respect and want to copy.* (2 words 9 Letters)



ANSWER: ROLE MODEL
NEXT CLUE: A group of rabbits is called a ( 4 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: A group of rabbits is called a ( 4 Letters )
ANSWER: Herd
NEXT CLUE: the art of gardening or plant growing ( 12 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: the art of gardening or plant growing ( 12 Letters )




answer: Horticulture


NEXT CLUE: Alphabetizes, e.g. (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Alphabetizes, e.g. (5 letters)
ANSWER: sorts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Alphabetizes, e.g. (5 letters)
> ANSWER: sorts?



ding, ding, ding  You are right!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Red fruit with many many seeds(11 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Red fruit with many many seeds(11 Letters)



Answer: watermelons


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: watermelons



No it starts with a P


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> No it starts with a P



Pomegranate (this was my 2nd choice... I guess it should have been the 1st)


NEXT CLUE: _______out (withdraws) (4 Letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: _______out (withdraws) (4 Letters)
ANSWER: BACK?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: _______out (withdraws) (4 Letters)
> ANSWER: BACK?



that or OPTS would have been right.... So post a new clue Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

Love your new avatar Maria
NEXT CLUE: equipment for weaving( 4 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Love your new avatar Maria
> NEXT CLUE: equipment for weaving( 4 letters )



Thank You, sugar


answer: Loom


NEXT CLUE: Springsteen's Signature song (3 words, 9 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Springsteen's Signature song (3 words, 9 letters)
ANSWER: BORN TO RUN
NEXT CLUE: A tank for keeping live fish or sea creatures( 8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A tank for keeping live fish or sea creatures( 8 Letters )




Fish Tank ???


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Fish Tank ???
Nope it starts with an A


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

ANSWER: AQUARIUM
NEXT CLUE: Dip often eaten with tortilla chips( 9 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: AQUARIUM
> NEXT CLUE: Dip often eaten with tortilla chips( 9 letters )



Answer: guacamole


NEXT CLUE: Spanish house (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: guacamole
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Spanish house (4 letters)



Answer: Casa
NEXT CLUE: Sport---JAI------( 4 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Sport---JAI------( 4 Letters )




Answer: alai


NEXT CLUE: River of Cologne (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: alai
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: River of Cologne (5 letters)



Answer Rhein?or Rhine?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer Rhein?or Rhine?



Rhine.... post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Mea - - - - - ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Mea - - - - - ( 5 Letters )



Is this a name of a person?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Is this a name of a person?



No, sorry I guess I didn't give a clear enough clue
CLUE: 2 Words, Latin phrase meaning MY Fault MEA ------( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> No, sorry I guess I didn't give a clear enough clue
> CLUE: 2 Words, Latin phrase meaning MY Fault MEA ------( 5 Letters )



Answer: Mea Culpa


*NEXT CLUE: Garden of Genesis (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Mea Culpa
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Garden of Genesis (4 letters)*



Answer: Eden
NEXT CLUE: Food commonly thought to be good for fighting a cold 2 words ( 11 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Food commonly thought to be good for fighting a cold 2 words ( 11 Letters )




Answer: chicken soup


NEXT CLUE: Hang Ten (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: chicken soup
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Hang Ten (4 letters)



Answer: surf 
NEXT CLUE: FISH STEW ( 7 LETTERS )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: surf
> NEXT CLUE: FISH STEW ( 7 LETTERS )



Answer: Chowder
NEXT CLUE: Card game played by yourself ( 9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Chowder
> NEXT CLUE: Card game played by yourself ( 9 Letters )



Answer: solitaire


NEXT CLUE: Simon or Diamond (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: solitaire
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Simon or Diamond (4 letters)



Answer: Neil
NEXT CLUE: Liquid that pickles are in ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Liquid that pickles are in ( 5 Letters )




Answer: Brine


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Brine



You're right! Pick another clue please.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Genetic Letters (3 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Genetic Letters (3 letters)



answer: DNA?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> answer: DNA?



Super Sugar.... post a new clue!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Root vegetable that looks like a carrot (7 letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Root vegetable that looks like a carrot (7 letters )



ANSWER: Parsnip
NEXT CLUE: WHAT YOU MIGHT ORDER AT THE PUB ( 3 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Parsnip
> NEXT CLUE: WHAT YOU MIGHT ORDER AT THE PUB ( 3 Letters )



Answer: Ale


NEXT CLUE: Alert color (3 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Ale
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Alert color (3 letters)



ANSWER: RED
NEXT CLUE: Blondie's husband ( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Blondie's husband ( 7 Letters )



Answer: dagwood


NEXT CLUEL Repeated sound (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: dagwood
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUEL Repeated sound (4 letters)



answer: Echo
NEXT CLUE: Fire house dog ( 9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Fire house dog ( 9 Letters )




Answer: Dalmation


NEXT CLUE: Stevie Wonder Song - __________ __________ Lovely (2 words, 7 letters total)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Dalmation
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Stevie Wonder Song - __________ __________ Lovely (2 words, 7 letters total)


 Answer: Isn't She
NEXT CLUE: Pineapple and coconut rum drink ( 2 words 10 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Pineapple and coconut rum drink ( 2 words 10 Letters )




answer: Pina Colada


*NEXT CLUE: Bitter (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Pina Colada
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Bitter (5 letters)*



Answer: Acrid?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Acrid?




You are right!! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You are right!! Post a new clue



Wow I wasn't sure about that one.
NEXT CLUE: These two objects have the same name, it is a stringed musical instrument and it is also a kitchen tool for slicing veggies. ( 8 Letters ) one word.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: These two objects have the same name, it is a stringed musical instrument and it is also a kitchen tool for slicing veggies. ( 8 Letters ) one word.



Answer: Mandolin


NEXT CLUE: Rubs the wrong way (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Mandolin
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Rubs the wrong way (4 letters)



Answer: irks?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: irks?








Post a New Clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Post a New Clue



Ha Ha Ha thats cute.
NEXT CLUE: Beauty treatment for your feet ( 8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Beauty treatment for your feet ( 8 Letters )



answer: Pedicure


NEXT CLUE: Suggestion box fillers (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Pedicure
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Suggestion box fillers (5 letters)



answer: notes?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> answer: notes?



no..... stars with an "I"


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Suggestion box fillers (5 letters)
Answer: IDEAS?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very good Sugar.... Post a clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: What some heavy frying pans are made of (two words) ( 8 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: What some heavy frying pans are made of (two words) ( 8 Letters)



answer: cast iron


*NEXT CLUE: when it is cracked, it is broken (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: cast iron
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: when it is cracked, it is broken (4 letters)*


 I'm stumped can I have a clue please?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm stumped can I have a clue please?



Starts with a "C"


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with a "C"


 Is it corn?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: cast iron
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: when it is cracked, it is broken (4 letters)*



Answer: Code


Post a clue, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: A place for relaxation and rejuvenation ( 3 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A place for relaxation and rejuvenation ( 3 Letters )



Answer: Spa


NEXT CLUE: Violate a traffic law (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Spa
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Violate a traffic law (5 letters)



ANSWER: SPEED?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: SPEED?



You are right Sugar... post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Button on the remote control ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Button on the remote control ( 5 Letters )



Answer: Pause


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Pause



That's right Maria Your turn to pick the next clue.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: diuretic's target (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: diuretic's target (5 letters)



ANSWER: FLUID OR EDEMA?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Either answer works, Sugar..... Post a new clue!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Ingredient that makes dark brown sugar dark ( 8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Ingredient that makes dark brown sugar dark ( 8 Letters )



Answer: Molasses

NEXT CLUE: Regard as wonderful (5 letters, starts with a vowel)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Molasses
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Regard as wonderful (5 letters, starts with a vowel)



I'm stumped can I have another hint?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Regard as wonderful (5 letters, starts with a vowel)





sugar and spice said:


> I'm stumped can I have another hint?



Answer: Adore

NEXT CLUE: Pakcing pellet (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Adore
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Pakcing pellet (6 letters)



Answer: Peanut?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

You are right Sugar!! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Liquid used for thinning paint ( 10 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Liquid used for thinning paint ( 10 Letters )



Answer: turpentine 
NEXT CLUE: Wood sliver possibly caught in your finger( 8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Wood sliver possibly caught in your finger( 8 Letters )



Answer: splinter


*NEXT CLUE: Be a chatterbox (6 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Be a chatterbox (6 letters)
ANSWER: Gossip?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Be a chatterbox (6 letters)



Starts with a J


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with a J



Answer: Jabber?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Jabber?



You are right Sugar..... Post a new clue:


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: This killed Cleopatra ( 3 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: This killed Cleopatra ( 3 Letters )



Answer: asp


NEXT CLUE: Jury Member (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: asp
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Jury Member (4 letters)



All I can think of is juror but thats 5 letters


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: asp
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Jury Member (4 letters)





sugar and spice said:


> All I can think of is juror but thats 5 letters



Answer: Peer 


*NEXT CLUE: egg cells (3 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Peer
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: egg cells (3 letters)*



Answer: Is it OVA?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Post a new clue, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: An out door platform extending from a house or apartment building.
( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: An out door platform extending from a house or apartment building.
> ( 7 Letters )



Answer: Balcony

NEXT CLUE: Moldening fastener (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Balcony
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Moldening fastener (4 letters)


 Answer: Is it Weld?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Balcony
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Moldening fastener (4 letters)





sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Is it Weld?



Starts with a "B"


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with a "B"



Answer: Is it bolt?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Is it bolt?



actually the answer is BRAD!


Post a new clue, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> actually the answer is BRAD!
> 
> 
> Post a new clue, Sugar



Oh man I was gonna say Brad too.
NEXT CLUE: a mixture of dried flower petals with herbs and spices used for its fragrance.
(9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Oh man I was gonna say Brad too.
> NEXT CLUE: a mixture of dried flower petals with herbs and spices used for its fragrance.
> (9 Letters )



answer: potpourri


*NEXT CLUE: sunless spot (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: potpourri
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: sunless spot (5 letters)*



Answer: Shade
NEXT CLUE: . A fertile or green spot in a desert or wasteland, made so by the presence of water. ( 5 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Shade
> NEXT CLUE: . A fertile or green spot in a desert or wasteland, made so by the presence of water. ( 5 Letters )



CLUE: STARTS WITH AN O


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Shade
> NEXT CLUE: . A fertile or green spot in a desert or wasteland, made so by the presence of water. ( 5 Letters )




Answer: Oasis


NEXT CLUE: consequently (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Oasis
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: consequently (4 letters)



Is it ERGO? or Then?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is it ERGO? or Then?



actually the answer is THUS... 

NEXT CLUE: R&B Group Bell Biv _____________ ( 5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> actually the answer is THUS...
> 
> NEXT CLUE: R&B Group Bell Biv _____________ ( 5 letters)



ANSWEREVOE
NEXT CLUE: Actor who played Ed Norton on The Honeymooners Art (6 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Actor who played Ed Norton on The Honeymooners Art (6 Letters)



Answer (Art) Carney


*NEXT CLUE: print tint (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer (Art) Carney
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: print tint (5 letters)*



Answer: Is it black?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer (Art) Carney
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: print tint (5 letters)*





sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Is it black?



Starts with "S"


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with "S"



Is it Serif?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is it Serif?



Answer: Sepia


POST A NEW CLUE, SUGAR!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: almond and sugar paste used to ice cakes and other pastries or sculpted into a variety of shapes to be eaten as candy or used as cake decorations(8 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: almond and sugar paste used to ice cakes and other pastries or sculpted into a variety of shapes to be eaten as candy or used as cake decorations(8 Letters)



Answer: marzipan


NEXT CLUE: "This is going to get _________" (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: marzipan
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: "This is going to get _________" (4 letters)



answer: UGLY
NEXT CLUE: a long custard-filled French doughnut ( 6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> answer: UGLY
> NEXT CLUE: a long custard-filled French doughnut ( 6 Letters )



Answer: Eclair

NEXT CLUE: Ninny (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Eclair
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Ninny (5 letters)


 Is it IDIOT?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one possibility, sugar.... Another would be "goose".


Post a clue, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 3, 2008)

Creator of the Muppets Jim (6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Creator of the Muppets Jim (6 Letters )



answer: Henson 


NEXT CLUE: Sewing up, in an operating room (8 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Henson
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Sewing up, in an operating room (8 letters)



Answer: Suturing
NEXT CLUE: Spice with a golden color ( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Suturing
> NEXT CLUE: Spice with a golden color ( 7 Letters )



answer: Saffron


NEXT CLUE: SeaWorld Star (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Saffron
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: SeaWorld Star (5 letters)



Answer: Shamu
NEXT CLUE:
A mixture of dissimilar ingredients; a jumble. 2 WORDS ( 10 Letters, 5 each word)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Shamu
> NEXT CLUE:
> A mixture of dissimilar ingredients; a jumble. 2 WORDS ( 10 Letters, 5 each word)


ANSWER: Hodge Podge

NEXT CLUE:n. A sweet liquid secreted by flowers of various plants, consumed by pollinators, such as hummingbirds and insects, and gathered by bees.( 6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE:n. A sweet liquid secreted by flowers of various plants, consumed by pollinators, such as hummingbirds and insects, and gathered by bees.( 6 Letters )




Answer: nectar


NEXT CLUE: Prop for Picasso (5 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE:n. A sweet liquid secreted by flowers of various plants, consumed by pollinators, such as hummingbirds and insects, and gathered by bees.( 6 Letters )




Answer: nectar


NEXT CLUE: Prop for Picasso (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: nectar
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Prop for Picasso (5 letters)



Answer: EASEL
NEXT CLUE: A structure of hexagonal, thin-walled cells constructed from beeswax by honeybees to hold honey and larvae.(9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A structure of hexagonal, thin-walled cells constructed from beeswax by honeybees to hold honey and larvae.(9 Letters )




honeycomb?


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> honeycomb?



You're right! pick a new clue


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Next Clue: Rain and snow clouds (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Clue: Rain and snow clouds (5 letters)



I don't know I need a hint please.:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Clue: Rain and snow clouds (5 letters)





sugar and spice said:


> I don't know I need a hint please.:blush:



Starts with "N" and ends in an "i"


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with "N" and ends in an "i"



Well I'm stumped the only cloud that starts with a N I can think of is a Nimbus and that doesn't fit so I give up what's the answer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Well I'm stumped the only cloud that starts with a N I can think of is a Nimbus and that doesn't fit so I give up what's the answer?



answer: nimbi (plural of Nimbus)


You can do the next clue Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: 2 wheel cart pulled my a human as a form of transportation ( 8 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: 2 wheel cart pulled my a human as a form of transportation ( 8 Letters )



Hint: it starts with a R


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: 2 wheel cart pulled my a human as a form of transportation ( 8 Letters )





sugar and spice said:


> Hint: it starts with a R



You stumped me, Sugar. I don't have any idea what the word is


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You stumped me, Sugar. I don't have any idea what the word is



Sorry I guess it was too hard, the answer is RICKSHAW 
NEXT CLUE: Motor fluid ( 3 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Sorry I guess it was too hard, the answer is RICKSHAW
> 
> ** I knew exactly what you meant and I could even picture it in my mind, but I never knew what they were called. **
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Motor fluid ( 3 letters )



Answer: oil


NEXT CLUE: Ballet-inspired French Impressionist (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: oil
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Ballet-inspired French Impressionist (5 letters)



ANSWER: Degas
NEXT CLUE: Basie and Dracula ( 6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Degas
> NEXT CLUE: Basie and Dracula ( 6 Letters )



Answer: counts


Next: Foxlike cat breed (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: counts
> 
> 
> Next: Foxlike cat breed (6 letters)



Answer:Somali
NEXT CLUE: Sticky boardwalk treat Saltwater _______ ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer:Somali
> NEXT CLUE: Sticky boardwalk treat Saltwater _______ ( 5 Letters )



Answer:taffy


NEXT: protein-building acid (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer:taffy
> 
> 
> NEXT: protein-building acid (5 letters)



Is It amino?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

You are right, Sugar... post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

Next Clue:a toy hoop, usually made of plastic, that is twirled around the waist, limbs, or neck.
2 words ( 4 Letters and 4 Letters)Oh and i love your new avatar Maria he's HAWT!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Clue:a toy hoop, usually made of plastic, that is twirled around the waist, limbs, or neck.
> 2 words ( 4 Letters and 4 Letters)Oh and i love your new avatar Maria he's HAWT!



Thanks Sugar... I absolutely Love Trace Adkins!!! He is extremely HAWT :smitten:

answer: Hula Hoop


NEXT CLUE: Reaping tool (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Thanks Sugar... I absolutely Love Trace Adkins!!! He is extremely HAWT :smitten:
> 
> answer: Hula Hoop
> 
> ...



ANSWER: Sickle?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: BHM Who played Mr. French on television show Family Affair
Sebastian _______ (5 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

Answer: Cabot
NEW CLUE: Graham cracker cereal 2 words ( 6 Letters, 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Cabot
> NEW CLUE: Graham cracker cereal 2 words ( 6 Letters, 7 Letters )



Golden Grahams


NEXT CLUE: "Animal House" animal (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Golden Grahams
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: "Animal House" animal (5 letters)



Answer: Otter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

ding, ding, ding... you are RIGHT!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

Disgusting as it may be people actually do consume animal stomachs this "delicacy" is known as ______( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Disgusting as it may be people actually do consume animal stomachs this "delicacy" is known as ______( 5 Letters )



Answer: tripe


NEXT CLUE: place to hang one's hat; a dwelling (5 letters, starts with a vowel)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: tripe
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: place to hang one's hat; a dwelling (5 letters, starts with a vowel)



ANSWER: ABODE?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: ABODE?



You are right Sugar!! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: A Mexican snack ( 4 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A Mexican snack ( 4 Letters )



ANSWER: TACO
NEXT CLUE: Child actor who played Dennis The Menace...Jay ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Child actor who played Dennis The Menace...Jay ( 5 Letters )




Answer: North


NEXT CLUE: Alec's position among the Baldwin children (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: North
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Alec's position among the Baldwin children (6 letters)



ANSWER: Oldest? Eldest?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

You are right Sugar... post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Commercial Icon who wears a top hat, spats, a monocle and carries a cane.
( 8 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Commercial Icon who wears a top hat, spats, a monocle and carries a cane.
> ( 8 letters )



Mr. Peanut


Next clue: Susan Lucci Character (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Mr. Peanut
> 
> 
> Next clue: Susan Lucci Character (5 letters)



ANSWER: Erica
NEXT CLUE: the activity of exploring caves is called __________( 10 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Erica
> NEXT CLUE: the activity of exploring caves is called __________( 10 Letters )



Answer: speleology 


NEXT CLUE: worship spot (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: speleology
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: worship spot (5 letters)



ANSWER: ALTAR?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: ALTAR?



You are correct sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: False teeth are also known as ( 8 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: False teeth are also known as ( 8 letters )



Answer: dentures

NEXT CLUE: Insturment played sitting down (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: dentures
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Insturment played sitting down (5 letters)



Answer: Cello? Piano?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Cello? Piano?



Cello is the answer


Post a new clue, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 14, 2008)

Italian entree Lady and the Tramp shared in the Disney animated movie.( 9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Italian entree Lady and the Tramp shared in the Disney animated movie.( 9 Letters )



answer: Spaghetti


NEXT CLUE: Troubadour's subject (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Spaghetti
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Troubadour's subject (4 letters)



Answer: is it LOVE?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: is it LOVE?



You win!! Post a new clue!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Clue: A fragrant spice used when baking a ham ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Clue: A fragrant spice used when baking a ham ( 5 Letters )



Answer: clove


NEXT CLUE: Bocelli of opera fame (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: clove
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Bocelli of opera fame (6 letters)



ANSWER: Andrea
Next clue: mixed drink made from vodka and orange juice is traditionally called a ( 11 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Andrea
> Next clue: mixed drink made from vodka and orange juice is traditionally called a ( 11 Letters )



Answer: screwdriver

NEXT CLUE: They are eligible for Daytime Emmys (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: screwdriver
> 
> NEXT CLUE: They are eligible for Daytime Emmys (5 letters)



Answer: hosts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: screwdriver
> 
> NEXT CLUE: They are eligible for Daytime Emmys (5 letters)





sugar and spice said:


> Answer: hosts?



Starts with an "S" (type of show)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with an "S" (type of show)



Answer: AHHHHH soaps?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: AHHHHH soaps?



That's it! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

A dessert made of corn mush is commonly called ______ pudding (6 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> A dessert made of corn mush is commonly called ______ pudding (6 Letters)



Indian pudding ?

Polenta pudding ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Indian pudding ?
> 
> Polenta pudding ??



YAY!!!! you're right it's Indian Pudding post a new clue


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

McAfee Coliseum players (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> McAfee Coliseum players (7 letters)



The Raiders?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> The Raiders?



Aboslutely right !! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: A large orange gourd popular in October (7 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A large orange gourd popular in October (7 letters )



Answer: Pumpkin


NEXT CLUE: Mythical being that is related to a dentist (10 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Pumpkin
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Mythical being that is related to a dentist (10 letters)



Answer: Tooth Fairy?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah!!! Post a new clue Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Next Clue: Winnie the Pooh got stuck in this friend's doorway when he ate too much honey.
(6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Clue: Winnie the Pooh got stuck in this friend's doorway when he ate too much honey.
> (6 Letters )



Answer: rabbit ( I read this book about once a week with my little niece!) 


NEXT CLUE: Warms, as leftovers (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: rabbit ( I read this book about once a week with my little niece!)
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Warms, as leftovers (7 letters)



ANSWER; REHEATS?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Aboslutely Correct !


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Gene __________ of the band Kiss ( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Gene __________ of the band Kiss ( 7 Letters )



Answer: Simons


NEXT CLUE: Mythical being also known as Kris (20 letters, 2 words)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Simons
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Mythical being also known as Kris (20 letters, 2 words)



I can only think of Kris Kringle but that's not enough letters can I have another clue?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I can only think of Kris Kringle but that's not enough letters can I have another clue?



What is Kris Kringle's other more popular Americanized name?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> What is Kris Kringle's other more popular Americanized name?



Santa Claus? but that's not twenty letters either so is this right?:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Santa Claus? but that's not twenty letters either so is this right?:huh:



Santa Claus is the right answer, Sugar. Where I got 20 letters from I do not have a clue. ( I probably just meant to hit the 1 and instead hit the #2) Sorry to confuse you. 

Anyway.... Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

NEW CLUE: Small Hawaiian guitar like instrument ( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Answer: UKULELE 


NEXT CLUE: One end of the fallopian tube (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: UKULELE
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: One end of the fallopian tube (5 letters)



hmmm I think I need a hint :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> hmmm I think I need a hint :blink:



Starts with an "O" The essential female reproductive organ


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with an "O" The essential female reproductive organ



Ahhh ovary

Next Clue: Jimmy Stewart movie about a giant invisible rabbit ( 6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Ahhh ovary
> 
> Next Clue: Jimmy Stewart movie about a giant invisible rabbit ( 6 Letters )



Answer: Harvey ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Harvey ??



YAY!!!!!!!!!! that's right Maria, your turn to start a clue.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Next clue: Renewable energy source (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next clue: Renewable energy source (5 letters)



Answer: Solar? water?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Solar? water?



Solar is the right answer, Sugar! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Voice of radio's American Top 40 and Shaggy on Scooby Doo
Kasey ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Voice of radio's American Top 40 and Shaggy on Scooby Doo
> Kasey ( 5 Letters )



Answer: Casem


NEXT CLUE: Early August baby (astrological sign) (3 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Casem
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Early August baby (astrological sign) (3 letters)



ANSWER; LEO?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

BINGO! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Clue: Casper the friendly Ghost has a friend who is a little good witch what is her name?
( 5 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Clue: Casper the friendly Ghost has a friend who is a little good witch what is her name?
> ( 5 letters )



Wendy


NEXT: Peter the Great, e.g. (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Wendy
> 
> 
> NEXT: Peter the Great, e.g. (4 letters)


Answer: Tsar

NEXT CLUE: the process by which plants, use sunlight to produce sugar which is converted into fuel for all living things.( 14 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: the process by which plants, use sunlight to produce sugar which is converted into fuel for all living things.( 14 letters )



answer: photosynthesis


*NEXT: Team who won the 2008 World Series (8 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: photosynthesis
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Team who won the 2008 World Series (8 letters)*



ANSWER: Phillies

NEXT CLUE: Red fruit eaten jelled or whole for Thanksgiving ( 11 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Phillies
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Red fruit eaten jelled or whole for Thanksgiving ( 11 Letters )



Cranberries


*NEXT: You swipe this while shopping (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Cranberries
> 
> 
> *NEXT: You swipe this while shopping (4 letters)*



ANSWER? CARD?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER? CARD?



more specifically, VISA..... Post a new clue, Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: a pastry made of layers of filo dough filled with chopped nuts and sweetened with syrup or honey.( 7 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Bump......


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: a pastry made of layers of filo dough filled with chopped nuts and sweetened with syrup or honey.( 7 Letters )



The only thing I can think of is a _*Log Roll*_


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The only thing I can think of is a _*Log Roll*_



nope here's a hint it's a Greek dessert that starts with a B


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: a pastry made of layers of filo dough filled with chopped nuts and sweetened with syrup or honey.( 7 Letters )



Baklova ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Baklova ??



That's right! your turn to choose.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Followed orders (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Followed orders (6 letters)



ANSWER: obeyed

NEXT CLUE: Puzzles with many many pieces are commonly known as ________ puzzles
( 6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Puzzles with many many pieces are commonly known as ________ puzzles
> ( 6 Letters )




ANSWER: Jigsaw


*NEXT CLUE: Officially disallows (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ANSWER: Jigsaw
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Officially disallows (4 letters)*


 ANSWER: Bans?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Bans?



ding, ding, ding!! Right Answer, Sugar..... Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: A clear jelly made from fish, chicken, or meat stock, sometimes with added gelatine , flavoured with lemon, tarragon, vinegar, sherry ________ Jelly ( 5 letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A clear jelly made from fish, chicken, or meat stock, sometimes with added gelatine , flavoured with lemon, tarragon, vinegar, sherry ________ Jelly ( 5 letters )



HINT; It starts with an A


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 8, 2008)

Aspic

Actress Massey of Frankenstein meets the Wolf Man (5 letters, starts with I)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Aspic
> 
> Actress Massey of Frankenstein meets the Wolf Man (5 letters, starts with I)



llona

He starred as Frankenstein in Frankenstein Meets The Wolfman Bela ( 6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> llona
> 
> He starred as Frankenstein in Frankenstein Meets The Wolfman Bela ( 6 Letters )



Answer: Lugosi


NEXT: Musical with Rydell High ( 6 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 9, 2008)

Grease

____ of the Ancient Mariner (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 9, 2008)

* Hi marlowegarp welcome to the game*
____ of the Ancient Mariner (4 letters)
ANSWER: RIME

NEXT CLUE: The Tell Tale _____ by Edgar Allan Poe ( 5 letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> * Hi marlowegarp welcome to the game*
> ____ of the Ancient Mariner (4 letters)
> ANSWER: RIME
> 
> NEXT CLUE: The Tell Tale _____ by Edgar Allan Poe ( 5 letters )



Answer: heart


NEXT: litter's littlest (4 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: heart
> 
> 
> NEXT: litter's littlest (4 letters)



Runt


& Thank you.

Cartel with Venezuela as a member (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Runt
> 
> 
> & Thank you.
> ...



Answer: OPEC ??? ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: OPEC ??? ...



You're right Maria! Post the new clue.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT: Black Russian ingredient (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Black Russian ingredient (5 letters)



Answer: Kalua :eat2:

NEXT CLUE: A mixed drink made from Champagne and Orange juice is called a (6 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A mixed drink made from Champagne and Orange juice is called a (6 Letters )



Answer: Mimosa ????


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Mimosa ????



Thats right! your turn.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Next clue: Christopher, The Man of Steel (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next clue: Christopher, The Man of Steel (5 letters)



ANSWER: Reeve

NEXT CLUE: CHOCOLATE DAIRY DESSERT ON A STICK(9 LETTERS)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

Bumping this up


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Reeve
> 
> NEXT CLUE: CHOCOLATE DAIRY DESSERT ON A STICK(9 LETTERS)



I am stuck on this one Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am stuck on this one Sugar



Sorry it was too hard it's fudgsicle :eat2: you pick the next clue.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Sorry it was too hard it's fudgsicle :eat2: you pick the next clue.



that's what I thought it was! GEEZZZZ.... talk about brain malfunction! :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Naval construction crew (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Naval construction crew (7 letters)



ANSWER: Seabees

NEXT CLUE: A Pennsylvania Dutch dessert of fried dough usually covered with powdered sugar, Jam or fruit 2 words ( 6 Letters ) ( 4 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A Pennsylvania Dutch dessert of fried dough usually covered with powdered sugar, Jam or fruit 2 words ( 6 Letters ) ( 4 Letters )




Answer: funnel cake


NEXT: Muse of Astronomy (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

NEXT: Muse of Astronomy (6 letters)
ANSWER: Urania
NEXT CLUE: MUSE OF POETRY AND LOVE ( 5 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: MUSE OF POETRY AND LOVE ( 5 Letters)



Answer: Erato


NEXT: Kidney related (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kidney related (5 letters)
ANSWER: Renal

NEXT CLUE: An avocado dip popular in Mexican dishes ( 9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT: Kidney related (5 letters)
> ANSWER: Renal
> 
> NEXT CLUE: An avocado dip popular in Mexican dishes ( 9 Letters )



Answer: guacomole


NEXT: Tennessee _________ Ford (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: guacomole
> 
> 
> NEXT: Tennessee _________ Ford (5 letters)



ANSWER: Ernie
NEXT CLUE: a loss of steering or braking control when a layer of water prevents direct contact between road vehicle or aircraft tires and the road or runway surface( 12 Letters )


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Ernie
> NEXT CLUE: a loss of steering or braking control when a layer of water prevents direct contact between road vehicle or aircraft tires and the road or runway surface( 12 Letters )



Hydroplaning

Next clue: The Nine Days' Queen: Lady ____________ (8 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Hydroplaning
> 
> Next clue: The Nine Days' Queen: Lady ____________ (8 letters)



Answer: 2 words Jane Grey


*NEXT CLUE: Highly skilled (5 letters)*


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: 2 words Jane Grey
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Highly skilled (5 letters)*



Adept

Director of Nosferatu (1922) (8 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Director of Nosferatu (1922) (8 letters)



F.W. Murnau


*NEXT CLUE: Anarchy (2 words, 7 Letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> F.W. Murnau
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Anarchy (2 words, 7 Letters)*



Answer: Mob Rule


NEXT CLUE: celebrated on the fourth Thursday in November (12 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Mob Rule
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: celebrated on the fourth Thursday in November (12 letters)



Thanksgiving

NEXT CLUE: A symbol of food and plenty dating back to the 5th century also known as a horn of plenty ( 11 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A symbol of food and plenty dating back to the 5th century also known as a horn of plenty ( 11 Letters )



**Hi ya Sugar! 


answer: Cornucopia


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Clue: Traditional main course on Thanksgiving (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Clue: Traditional main course on Thanksgiving (6 letters)



Hi Maria  How are you today?

ANSWER: TURKEY

NEXT CLUE: Native American word for corn ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi Maria  How are you today?
> 
> ANSWER: TURKEY
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Native American word for corn ( 5 Letters )



answer: maize


not too bad, Sugar.... how have you been?

*NEXT CLUE: What you might do for continued good luck (3 words, 11 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: maize
> 
> 
> not too bad, Sugar.... how have you been?
> ...



ANSWER: RUB RABBITSFOOT?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: RUB RABBITSFOOT?



Knock on Wood



You can post a new clue, sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 23, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: Vaseline is the name brand of this product ______ jelly(9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: Vaseline is the name brand of this product ______ jelly(9 Letters )



Answer: petroleum


NEXT: happen (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: petroleum
> 
> 
> NEXT: happen (5 letters)



ANSWER: OCCUR

NEXT CLUE: Cranberries grow on shrubs or bushes in water, this water is also called (4 Letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: OCCUR
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Cranberries grow on shrubs or bushes in water, this water is also called (4 Letters)



Answer: a bog


*NEXT: handbag handles (6 letters)*


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 25, 2008)

Straps.

Poetic feet - 5 letters.
I stared at this for about 10 minutes yesterday.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Straps.
> 
> Poetic feet - 5 letters.
> I stared at this for about 10 minutes yesterday.



ANSWER: meter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats what I would have guessed..... So I say post a new clue, Sugar


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 27, 2008)

Actually it was "iambs".

Settler at a pharmacy? (7 letters, ends with d)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Settler at a pharmacy? (7 letters, ends with d)



Answer: Antacid


NEXT CLUE: come apart at the seams (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Antacid
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: come apart at the seams (4 letters)



ANSWER: Is it bust?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Is it bust?



sorry, Sugar.... it starts with an "F"


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 28, 2008)

Fray

Next clue: 

Odysseus' one-eyed enemy (10 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Fray
> 
> Next clue:
> 
> Odysseus' one-eyed enemy (10 letters)



Answer: Polyphemus


NEXT CLUE: 1985 Robert Redford Movie ( 3 words, 11 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Polyphemus
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: 1985 Robert Redford Movie ( 3 words, 11 letters)



ANSWER: Out Of Africa

NEXT CLUE: Strips of dried spicy beef is also known as ( 5 Letters )


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Out Of Africa
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Strips of dried spicy beef is also known as ( 5 Letters )



Jerky

Register's rejection? (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Jerky
> 
> Register's rejection? (6 letters)



Answer: Cringe?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Register's rejection? (6 letters)



Answer: rebuff


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 30, 2008)

Two words. Think register's not registers.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am going to post a new clue to get this thread going again:


NEXT CLUE: able to bear (as in offspring) (7 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok. Fertile.

Sands of Iwo ____ (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Ok. Fertile.
> 
> Sands of Iwo ____ (4 letters)



Answer: Jima


NEXT CLUE: Moonwalker Armstrong (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Jima
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Moonwalker Armstrong (4 letters)



ANSWER: Neil

NEXT CLUE: CSI uses this form of science to solve crimes________ science.(8 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 5, 2008)

Forensic.

Hat seen on a chess piece. (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Forensic.
> 
> Hat seen on a chess piece. (5 letters)



ANSWER: CROWN?


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 5, 2008)

That works. The Oregonian's answer was miter (the bishop's hat) but crown works too.

Post a new clue.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

NEW CLUE: another name for food poisoning _________ poisoning (8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEW CLUE: another name for food poisoning _________ poisoning (8 Letters )



Answer: listeria ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: listeria ??



Nope it starts with a P


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 5, 2008)

You've stumped me.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> You've stumped me.



yea it's a weird word, sorry guys it's PTOMAINE
Someone else pick a new clue.


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 5, 2008)

Robocop director Paul _____ (9 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Robocop director Paul _____ (9 letters)



Answer: Verhoeven



*NEXT CLUE: Cathedral topper (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Verhoeven
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Cathedral topper (5 letters)*



ANSWER: SPIRE?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: SPIRE?



Absolutely.... Post a new clue Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Absolutely.... Post a new clue Sugar



OOOPS...Sorry it took me so long to post a new clue:blush:

Next clue: There is a Christmas song called O Christmas tree the German version is called
O _____________ ( 10 Letters )


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 9, 2008)

Tannenbaum.

Pink Floyd album Atom _____ Mother (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Tannenbaum.
> 
> Pink Floyd album Atom _____ Mother (5 letters)



ANSWER: HEART
NEXT CLUE: The word for a shoe maker in olden times it's also the name of a fruit dessert
for example: Peach________ ( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: HEART
> NEXT CLUE: The word for a shoe maker in olden times it's also the name of a fruit dessert
> for example: Peach________ ( 7 Letters )



Answer: cobbler


NEXT: a puppet master (13 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: cobbler
> 
> 
> NEXT: a puppet master (13 letters)



I can only think of marionetteer but that's only 12 letters so hmmm?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I can only think of marionetteer but that's only 12 letters so hmmm?



Starts with a "V"


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Starts with a "V"



OHHHHH I know.....Ventriloquist! good one Maria
NEXT CLUE: A condition of the bone where density is reduced and there is an increased risk of fractures._____________( 12 Letters )


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 13, 2008)

Osteoporosis.

Next: Dancer's group (8 letters)


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 13, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Register's rejection? (6 letters)



Was this one never answered? I believe the answer is 'no sale'.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Osteoporosis.
> 
> Next: Dancer's group (8 letters)



The only thing I can think of is "troupe"


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 15, 2008)

Not troupe. Think more seasonal. Oh, and I suppose if this were a crossword puzzle, there would be a question mark at the end of the clue.


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 15, 2008)

Reindeer

And No Sale was right!

Tweed of Tammany Hall (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Tweed of Tammany Hall (4 letters)




Answer: Boss


*NEXT: Columbo heard a lot of them (6 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Boss
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Columbo heard a lot of them (6 letters)*



Answer: alibis?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: alibis?



You are right, Sugar !! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 17, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: The reindeer who leads Santa's sleigh ( 7 Letters )


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 17, 2008)

Answer: Rudolph

Reindeer was correct for my last one.

Clue: Horrid glances from Charles Grodin? (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Answer: Rudolph
> 
> Reindeer was correct for my last one.
> 
> Clue: Horrid glances from Charles Grodin? (7 letters)



I don't think anyone knows this on so if it's alright in thee interest of moving the game forward I am going to start a new clue.

NEXT CLUE: A pinkish purple color (7 Letters )


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 22, 2008)

Magenta

Entrance to a mine (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Magenta
> 
> Entrance to a mine (4 letters)



Answer: Adit


NEXT: Italian food staple (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Adit
> 
> 
> NEXT: Italian food staple (5 letters)



Answer: pasta?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

You are right Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT CLUE: According to Christmas cheer any man or woman who meet under this are obliged to kiss ( 9 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: According to Christmas cheer any man or woman who meet under this are obliged to kiss ( 9 Letters )



Answer: Mistletoe


*NEXT: The first state to recognize Christmas as an official holiday in 1836 
(7 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Mistletoe
> 
> 
> *NEXT: The first state to recognize Christmas as an official holiday in 1836
> (7 letters)*



Answer: Alabama


*NEXT: Bric-a-_________ (4 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Alabama
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Bric-a-_________ (4 letters)*



ANSWER: BRAC

NEXT CLUE: what is the name of the bones we commonly call collar bones(8 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: BRAC
> 
> NEXT CLUE: what is the name of the bones we commonly call collar bones(8 Letters )



Answer: clavicle


NEXT: Extremely peaceful (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: clavicle
> 
> 
> NEXT: Extremely peaceful (6 letters)



ANSWER: SERENE

NEXT CLUE; Ice skater -________ Boitano ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: SERENE
> 
> NEXT CLUE; Ice skater -________ Boitano ( 5 Letters )



Answer: Brian


*NEXT CLUE: the most significant symbol used for New Year's Eve (2 words, 10 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Brian
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: the most significant symbol used for New Year's Eve (2 words, 10 letters)*



Answer: Father Time?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Father Time?



You are right Sugar... !! Post a new clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Maria are you feeling better?

NEXT CLUE: This song is traditionally sung at midnight on New years eve/New Years Day to ring in the new year 3 words ( 12 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi Maria are you feeling better?
> 
> NEXT CLUE: This song is traditionally sung at midnight on New years eve/New Years Day to ring in the new year 3 words ( 12 Letters )



**Hi Sugar.... I had to call the doctor today and get antibiotics 'cause I wound up with Bronchitis and a sinus infection.. again... but par for my course with having an immune deficiency.... but thank you for asking and caring  :bow:

Answer: Old Lang Syne ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> **Hi Sugar.... I had to call the doctor today and get antibiotics 'cause I wound up with Bronchitis and a sinus infection.. again... but par for my course with having an immune deficiency.... but thank you for asking and caring  :bow:
> 
> Answer: Old Lang Syne ??


 Yep you're right it's your turn to post another clue. I'm glad you got some medicine hopefully you will be feeling better soon my Maria.:wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Yep you're right it's your turn to post another clue. I'm glad you got some medicine hopefully you will be feeling better soon my Maria.:wubu:



Thanks Sugar... :wubu:


NEXT: "Misery" co-star ( 4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Thanks Sugar... :wubu:
> 
> 
> NEXT: "Misery" co-star ( 4 letters)



ANSWER: Caan

NEXT CLUE: A sweet and spiced bun made with currants or raisins traditionally eaten on Good Friday are called Hot ______ buns.( 5 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Caan
> 
> NEXT CLUE: A sweet and spiced bun made with currants or raisins traditionally eaten on Good Friday are called Hot ______ buns.( 5 Letters )



Answer: cross


NEXT CLUE: lukewarm (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: cross
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: lukewarm (5 letters)



ANSWER: TEPID

NEXT CLUE: The bird who's feathers are most often used to stuff comforters and pillows.
two words -________ _________ ( 5 Letters & 4 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: TEPID
> 
> NEXT CLUE: The bird who's feathers are most often used to stuff comforters and pillows.
> two words -________ _________ ( 5 Letters & 4 Letters )



Answer: goose down


NEXT CLUE: Isaac and Rebekah's eldest (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: goose down
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: Isaac and Rebekah's eldest (4 letters)



ANSWER: Esau

NEXT CLUE: candy patties made up of pecans, caramel and covered in chocolate are sometimes known by this animal name -_________ ( 7 Letters )


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Esau
> 
> NEXT CLUE: candy patties made up of pecans, caramel and covered in chocolate are sometimes known by this animal name -_________ ( 7 Letters )



Turtles

When doubled, the narrator of Lolita (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 2, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Turtles
> 
> When doubled, the narrator of Lolita (7 letters)



Humbert

NEXT CLUE: A protective shield worn over the finger or thumb for sewing.( 7 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Humbert
> 
> NEXT CLUE: A protective shield worn over the finger or thumb for sewing.( 7 Letters )



Answer: thimble


NEXT CLUE: Property document (4 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 2, 2009)

Deed

Illegal firing? (5 letters)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 2, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Deed
> 
> Illegal firing? (5 letters)



Arson.

Scoreboard side (8 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 3, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Arson.
> 
> Scoreboard side (8 letters)



ANSWER: VISITORS?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes! Nice work.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 6, 2009)

OOOOPS sorry I had not checked I didn't realize it was on me to choose a new clue.:blush:

NEXT CLUE: Koala's diet ( 10 Letters )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Answer: Eucalyptus


NEXT CLUE: Away from the wind (4 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 7, 2009)

Alee?

"____ was never my scene and I don't like Star Wars!" (Queen lyric) (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Alee?
> 
> "____ was never my scene and I don't like Star Wars!" (Queen lyric) (4 letters)



Answer: Jaws

NEXT CLUE: Sheriff's gang ( 5 Letters )


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 8, 2009)

Posse

Where the Pistons play (7 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

Answer: Detroit


Next Clue: Margarita feature (4 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 9, 2009)

Salt

Some say he knew about Pearl Harbor in advance...(abbr. 3 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 12, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Salt
> 
> Some say he knew about Pearl Harbor in advance...(abbr. 3 letters)



I think we need a hint or have a new clue because I am stumped on this one.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 13, 2009)

The three letters are initials...

If you'd like another clue: Yogi's rival: "Mr. ____ Sir" (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> The three letters are initials...
> 
> If you'd like another clue: Yogi's rival: "Mr. ____ Sir" (6 letters)



I think I'll have to go with the new clue because the other still has me stumped.
ANSWER: RANGER?


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Salt
> 
> Some say he knew about Pearl Harbor in advance...(abbr. 3 letters)



FDR


Vanguard video game (4 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 13, 2009)

You're both right. 

Pong!

Late tobacco mascot Joe _____ (5 letters)


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> You're both right.
> 
> Pong!
> 
> Late tobacco mascot Joe _____ (5 letters)




Camel


'Pure Reason' Critic (4 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 13, 2009)

Kant?

Krazy Kat's love interest (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Kant?
> 
> Krazy Kat's love interest (6 letters)



No one knows this one either dude sorry. How about a new clue?


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 16, 2009)

He is the man who will risk his neck for his brother man (5 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

NEXT CLUE: Legislative branch (8 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Legislative branch (8 letters)



ANSWER: Congress

He is the man who will risk his neck for his brother man (5 letters)
ANSWER: for Marlowegarp's clue----SHAFT

NEXT CLUE: HYPNOTIC STATE ________ ( 6 Letters )


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Trance

Place for a sweater? (5 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Trance
> 
> Place for a sweater? (5 letters)



Answer: necks ???


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

*NEXT CLUE: Photographer's Stand (6 letters)*


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 20, 2009)

Tripod.

Clint's primate pal from the Which Way movies. (5 letters) (I swear this was actually in the local alt-weekly.)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: necks ???



It was actually sauna. Bit of wordplay.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Place for a sweater? (5 letters)





mulrooney13 said:


> It was actually sauna. Bit of wordplay.



very interesting and confusing clue! :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Tripod.
> 
> Clint's primate pal from the Which Way movies. (5 letters) (I swear this was actually in the local alt-weekly.)



Answer: Clyde


*NEXT CLUE: a garden can provide a fresh one (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 22, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Clyde
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: a garden can provide a fresh one (5 letters)*



Is the answer SCENT?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Clyde
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: a garden can provide a fresh one (5 letters)*





sugar and spice said:


> Is the answer SCENT?



HINT: something you eat, starts with "S" and ends with "D"


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

Salad.

Orioles great Ripken (3 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 23, 2009)

Cal

Jack's rival on Lost (6 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Cal
> 
> Jack's rival on Lost (6 letters)



Answer: Locke ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2009)

bumping this up


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT CLUE: Spirit in "The Tempest" (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Spirit in "The Tempest" (5 letters)



Answer: Ariel?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Ariel?



You are right Sugar!


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 1, 2009)

Either of the racing Earnhardts (4 letters)

If I come to Jersey Bash,we should team up and take down the Sunday crossword.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Dale.

I'll let sugar and spice dish out the next clue.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT CLUE: Pen Again ( 7 Letters )


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Rewrite.

Contact sport with a purification ritual (4 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Rewrite.
> 
> Contact sport with a purification ritual (4 letters)



Answer: Polo ??


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 3, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Polo ??



Nope. Sorry.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Nope. Sorry.



Well I'm stumped.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

It was sumo. If you've ever seen it you'll notice that before every fight the wrestlers throw salt in the ring to purify it.

State capital on the Colorado River (6 letters).


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 5, 2009)

Denver.

Writer of 'Anthem' (4 letters)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not Denver.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> State capital on the Colorado River (6 letters).



Answer: Austin


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 6, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

NEXT CLUE: Money in Iran (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Money in Iran (4 letters)



Answer: Rial
NEXT CLUE: The Greek God of love ( 4 Letters )


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 9, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: The Greek God of love ( 4 Letters )



Eros.

They're often dunked (5 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Eros.
> 
> They're often dunked (5 letters)



Answer: Donut ??


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm I was going for "Oreos" but the clue was a bit vague so I'll give it to you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT CLUE: Fingerprint feature (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CLUE: Fingerprint feature (5 letters)



Hi Maria  

Is the answer RIDGE?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> Is the answer RIDGE?



Hi Sugar... you are right! pick the next clue


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT CLUE: Another name for a person who is brick layer by trade ( 5 Letters )


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Mason.

Language of Iran (5 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 12, 2009)

Farsi?

If so, desert bloom. 5 letters. Two vowels.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Farsi?
> 
> If so, desert bloom. 5 letters. Two vowels.



Answer: Nopal



*NEXT CLUE: Neighbor of Uganda (5 letters)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Nopal
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Neighbor of Uganda (5 letters)*



I guess we're stumped Maria, how about a hint or maybe a new clue?:blush:


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Kenya, or Sudan, or Congo...or...Rwand...

Teller's partner (4 letters)


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 19, 2009)

Penn. 

Hope and Crosby's co-star in the Road movies. (6 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Nopal
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT CLUE: Neighbor of Uganda (5 letters)*



Answer: Sudan


*NEXT: Woody Woodpecker Creater Lantz (6 letters)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Sudan
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Woody Woodpecker Creater Lantz (6 letters)*



Answer: Walter


NEXT CLUE: prompted (4 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Walter
> 
> 
> NEXT CLUE: prompted (4 letters)



Hi Maria

Is the answer CUED?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Sugar... you are right!


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 26, 2009)

800 posts. Ho. Lee. Shit.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Narrow waterways (7 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Narrow waterways (7 letters)



Answer: Straits
NEXT CLUE: Popeye's girl friend ( 8 letters )


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Olive Oyl.

Conjunctivitis (7 letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Olive Oyl.
> 
> Conjunctivitis (7 letters)



ANSWER: Pinkeye


NEXT: Drum Major's props (6 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> ANSWER: Pinkeye
> 
> 
> NEXT: Drum Major's props (6 letters)



Hi Maria
Is the answer Batons?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Batons sounds right to me (I was thinking 'sticks', but batons sounds more official :happy


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2009)

NEXT CLUE: A confection made by boiling molasses or sugar with butter and sometimes mixed with nuts or raisins.( 6 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT CLUE: A confection made by boiling molasses or sugar with butter and sometimes mixed with nuts or raisins.( 6 Letters )



Ok I guess this one was a bad clue sorry gang. The answer is toffee. let me try another clue so we can keep going.
NEW CLUE: Actor Kevin ______ (6 Letters )


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah, toffee. Not a fan. I also don't like coffee, which may affect my affection for toffee, since they rhyme.

Kevin Spacey. Excellent in the movie Se7en.

Colorful term for naive or jealous (5 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Ah, toffee. Not a fan. I also don't like coffee, which may affect my affection for toffee, since they rhyme.
> 
> Kevin Spacey. Excellent in the movie Se7en.
> 
> Colorful term for naive or jealous (5 letters)



 Green
NEXT CLUE: Nicholas Cage movie about a convict airline was called? ( 6 Letters )


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Green
> NEXT CLUE: Nicholas Cage movie about a convict airline was called? ( 6 Letters )



Conair.

NEXT CLUE: A group of lions is called a _______( 5 Letters )


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pride.

Striped cereal mascot (12 letters).


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

TonyTheTiger


Large Australian Land Bird (3 letters)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> TonyTheTiger
> 
> 
> Large Australian Land Bird (3 letters)



Emu
NEXT CLUE: TABLE SCRAP (3 LETTERS )


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Emu
> NEXT CLUE: TABLE SCRAP (3 LETTERS )



Answer: Ort
Next Clue: another word for belly button ( 5 Letters )
Were are you Maria? I miss you girlie


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Ort
> Next Clue: another word for belly button ( 5 Letters )
> Were are you Maria? I miss you girlie



Ok I'll try and revive this thread one more time and see if it sticks.
Another word for belly button? Navel

Next clue: This is the alcohol used to make a Margarita ( 7 Letters )


----------

